
A Journal of the Plague Year: Daniel Defoe's Account of the Great Plague of 1665 - gerbilly
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/376/376-h/376-h.htm
======
AndrewStephens
Journal of the Plague Year is actually a fictionalized novel but one written
very soon after the actual events so it seems very true to life. I found it a
great antidote to the tiresome zombie apocalypses plots that infest our tv
screens.

Large swathes of London were dying in horrible ways, nobody knew why, and
efforts to contain the plague often seemed to make things worse. People fled
the cities (which worked, sometimes) but I found it heartening that people
didn't immediately form the sort of murderous, paranoid, isolationist mobs
that film and tv would have you believe.

~~~
rcurry
I read it when I was a kid, and loved it. It's pretty cool to see this on HN,
I almost never run into anyone who has read this book.

~~~
scandox
Well bump

------
DiffEq
Here is a recent book on the Plague following real people in 1348:

[http://cobblestonepub.ie/events/book-
launch-1348-a-medieval-...](http://cobblestonepub.ie/events/book-
launch-1348-a-medieval-apocalypse-the-black-death-in-ireland)

------
pjc50
See also Pepys and Evelyn. The plague was followed by the Great Fire of 1666,
which both recount in their diaries.

~~~
losteverything
Ty. Took a look at pepys. Thought it was odd he referred to "2 o'clock" I was
under impression time was not recorded or referred to often in that manner .

Also two entries I read seems to be readable - as if it was somehow massaged

~~~
pjc50
The originals were in shorthand, so versions in readable English have been
edited for readability. He also wrote some bits in "code" which he didn't want
his wife reading.
[http://www.pepys.info/bits.html](http://www.pepys.info/bits.html)

